# Catch of the Day;Weakfish



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I tried out some of those Fish Grilling Baskets and they are great.I grilled some Sea Trout fillets(in the Grillin Baskets) on the Charcoal Grill I used a little bit of Olive Oil/Butter and sprinkled on a very small amount of Blackend Redfish Magic.I grilled some Green and Yellow Squash,Red Peppers,Onions,and about 1 clove of Garlic with some Olive Oil with a lite coating of Blankend Redfish Magic.I kept the other vegies in the Grill Pan but put some nice grill marks on the Squash.Also I had some fresh Green Beans with a little bit of Butter.That was a good meal.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great...


----------

